
Tesla is now the most valuable US automaker ever - Kaibeezy
https://www.cnn.com/2020/01/10/investing/tesla-market-value/index.html
======
Kaibeezy
$86.5 billion

 _This achievement easily tops the previous record high of $76.1 billion for
shares of Ford in 1999, according to data from the Center for Research in
Security Prices. The high watermark for GM stock was more recent, when it
reached a market value of $67.7 billion in October 2017._

 _Today both of those stocks have lost a good chunk of their value. GM (GM),
valued at $50.7 billion, and Ford (F), worth $36.9 billion, together are worth
only about 1% more than Tesla alone._

------
aazaa
> This achievement easily tops the previous record high of $76.1 billion for
> shares of Ford in 1999, according to data from the Center for Research in
> Security Prices.

Worth noting that Ford went on to fall from $35/share in 1999 to less than
$5/share in 2009, a multi-year, grinding decline of over 80%. It did hold up
pretty well during the '00 recession before imploding. The consumer is always
the last to get the economic memo.

------
rocker311
Wait and watch. Tesla stock is going to crash with the release of Comma AI 2.
Tesla stock is highly volatile.

